# Laura - obscure, but well represented!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One of the fun parts of modelling, I find, is coming across a kit of something unfamiliar. It could be a different variant of a known machine, or something you’ve not seen a kit of before. For me, it always makes me raise my eyebrows and, more often than not, end up purchasing the kit as an excuse to learn more about the esoteric subject at hand.
However, after being into planes for over 40 years, I didn’t think there were too many (at least not from the mid-‘30s forward) that I wouldn’t at least have heard of. However, on a trip to a local store, I came across just such a beast. When I picked up the box, I didn’t even really know if what I was looking at was a real plane or something from an alternate history story.

The plane, though, was real: the Aichi E11A Laura. It was a night recon/spotter flying boat used in tiny numbers by the Japanese up to and just into WWII. Despite having no experience rigging biplanes, I decided I’d learn, and quickly added the kit to my stash.

Since it won the poll for which of the Japanese Floaty planes people wanted to see a review of first, I thought it was time I dug into it. So, check out the Fujimi 1/72 Laura out of box at the link below. I have to say, for a plane I’ve never heard of, it looks like one heck of a kit!









Fujimi 1/72 Aichi E11A “Laura” (OOB)


Throughout the ages, there has always been a debate about specialization. Is it better to be a “Jack of all trades” yet “master of none”, or is it better to “do one thing, really, really well”? Of …




adamrehorn.wordpress.com


----------

